# Def Tech BP10's-now what?



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

I have my fronts, BP10's and my display, a Panasonic TCP50G10. I am trying to put together a good 5.1 budget home theater spending as little as possible to do it right. Room is 4182 cubic feet, 349 sq ft.

I am looking at Pioneer Elite VSX 21TXH receiver (approx $550+ cost). Is this enough power for the Def Techs? Is there any older receiver I should consider that might be bought used for less money? My TV has HDMI, should I stick with a receiver that has HDMI inputs?

I will of course stay with Def Tech for center channel. Looking at CLR 2002. Any other model better than this to match the BP10's?

Plan to get rears also. Budgeting about $400 for pair. Should I be looking only for Def Techs? If so, only the surrounds like the BP2x? What about BP1.2x for the BP10's. I've seen some used towers, like BP6s and BP8s for sale, sometimes lower than new surrounds. Would using towers be better or worse than using surrounds?

The sub is my last priority. Which is a good, tight sub to go I should look for? Passed up a deal on Supercube II because it sounded a little loose and "boomy." Also not quite ready for sub yet. Looking around AVS I've seen the SVS and HSU's recommended. So, when I get to the sub, I intend to look for a good used one and probably not a Def Tech. Want to spend maybe $200 used on a sub if possible. If not, how much to budget?

Finally, what speaker wire? I would like to go ahead and get the wire and connectors now so I am ready when I get the receiver. AWG 12 for the fronts? Banana plugs? Do I put the connectors on myself or does this have to be done at an audio shop?

I will appreciate and take advice seriously. Thank you.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

VSX 21TXH should power the BP10's however, I am always of the opinion that more power will help performance. 

I have the Deftech 7002's paired with the C/L/R 2500. I had the 2002 previously but wanted the powerd 8" woofer to bring out more of the mid-range which it did. The one thing that makes me wonder is that I believe the BP10's have 6 1/2" drivers and the 2002 and 2500 for that matter both have 5 1/4" drivers. It is actually best to try to match the driver size across the front. 

I used the Studio Monitor 350's for the rears, I wish I would have gone with the BPV's but they were a little out of my budget. I have heard the BP2X and they didn't impress me very much. I wouldn't go with the BP1.2X because the 4 1/2" drivers might be a little small when compared to the 6 1/2" of the towers.

As far as a sub goes, you can do a lot better than the Definitive for a lot less money. HSU Research, Outlaw and SVS both make affordable subs that will definitely outperform the Supercube. Subs are tricky where price is concerned but if you want a good solid and tight bass, plan to spend between $500 and $750. I know it is a far cry from $200 but the difference will be audible and measurable.

Whichever gauge wire you choose should be consistant everywhere so if you use 12AWG for the front, use it for everything. I personally always use 12AWG regardless just because I would rather have it and not need it then to need it and not have it. Banana plugs are easy to put on yourself. 

I'm sure some of my fellow forum members will be along shortly with some even better recomendations.

Hope this helps..... :T


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> VSX 21TXH should power the BP10's however, I am always of the opinion that more power will help performance.
> 
> I have the Deftech 7002's paired with the C/L/R 2500. I had the 2002 previously but wanted the powerd 8" woofer to bring out more of the mid-range which it did. The one thing that makes me wonder is that I believe the BP10's have 6 1/2" drivers and the 2002 and 2500 for that matter both have 5 1/4" drivers. It is actually best to try to match the driver size across the front.
> 
> ...


Dale---Thank you for the very helpful and quick reply!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only to add to what Dale has already said the SVS PB10NSD offers allot of bang for buck and can be had for $475.

Receivers are the heart of the system and the Pioneer is a good start. others to look at are the Onkyo 707 or the Denon AVR790 but even better if you can push your budget just a little the 876 (by far the best receiver for the money)


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Only to add to what Dale has already said the SVS PB10NSD offers allot of bang for buck and can be had for $475.
> 
> Receivers are the heart of the system and the Pioneer is a good start. others to look at are the Onkyo 707 or the Denon AVR790 but even better if you can push your budget just a little the 876 (by far the best receiver for the money)


I had been staying away from Onkyos due to the heat issue and firmware problems on some models, but checking out this TX-SR876, it looks very impressive. Pricewise, even used, a stretch for me. Thanks for the specific info on the subs. Glad now I didn't go for the Supercube II. Much appreciate your feedback.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The heat issues are a bit over blown, Onkyo packs allot more into there receivers and this means more heat. My 805 was one that gets very warm but if given the room to breath its just fine and have not had any issues in the almost 3 years of owning it.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_As far as a sub goes, you can do a lot better than the Definitive for a lot less money. HSU Research, Outlaw and SVS both make affordable subs that will definitely outperform the Supercube_

I'll definately second that...I don't know much about the outlaw subs but the other two I can vouch for...

And a Yamaha receiver....

Supercubes are nice subs - sold a lot of them but they are a little pricey. They have a high WAF factor and will put out sufficient SPL for all but the most fanatic bass heads (and there are many  ). I've owned a waterheater from SVS and they will put out plaster cracking SPL.

I'm sad to say that both HSU and SVS put out better subs than JBL....


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> _As far as a sub goes, you can do a lot better than the Definitive for a lot less money. HSU Research, Outlaw and SVS both make affordable subs that will definitely outperform the Supercube_
> 
> I'll definately second that...I don't know much about the outlaw subs but the other two I can vouch for...
> 
> ...


Were you in audio sales selling Definitive? If so, what do you think about the rear surrounds? Am I better off getting used towers than new BP2Xs?


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_Were you in audio sales selling Definitive? If so, what do you think about the rear surrounds? Am I better off getting used towers than new BP2Xs? _

Yes I did sell def tech...Did all the training on a regular basis (forced and unpaid I might add). I like thier subs and thier towers. In a perfect world people will tell you to use the same brand but for surrounds - it doesn't really make a difference. The front three are key, all the same manufacturer and all the same line - you don't want to mix B&W 600 series with B & W 800 series for example...

But I'm just one voice in here - others may differ.


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> _Were you in audio sales selling Definitive? If so, what do you think about the rear surrounds? Am I better off getting used towers than new BP2Xs? _
> 
> Yes I did sell def tech...Did all the training on a regular basis (forced and unpaid I might add). I like thier subs and thier towers. In a perfect world people will tell you to use the same brand but for surrounds - it doesn't really make a difference. The front three are key, all the same manufacturer and all the same line - you don't want to mix B&W 600 series with B & W 800 series for example...
> 
> But I'm just one voice in here - others may differ.


Yes, I will go with a Definitive center channel for sure. Which in your opinion matches the BP10 fronts that I have the best? And, yes, I've heard that you can mix the rears---so you feel it doesn't really matter? I can pick up used towers, such as BP6s for less than I can buy new BP2x. But which is best?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The heat issues are a bit over blown, Onkyo packs allot more into there receivers and this means more heat. My 805 was one that gets very warm but if given the room to breath its just fine and have not had any issues in the almost 3 years of owning it.


Tony's right, heat issues do get overblown and are not limited to Onkyo. I think they are really more noticeable on the bigger receivers like my Pioneer Elite SC-05 and the larger Onkyo's because of the larger power supplies that the larger chassis carry. It should definitely not be a reason not to buy an Onkyo.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

I've been told that 70% of the movie soundtrack comes from the center channel and so it's not a speaker you want to skimp on. A full voice like Anthony Hopkins for example may sound anemic if you're center channel can't play low enough. And yes there are several tricks to get around this with the sub and bleeding some information to the left and right towers but a good center channel is a nice thing to have.

Now that I just said that - try pointing you're towers inward toward your listening position (if you need to- get some string and to make sure they are more or less pointing at you in a straight line)

Set your A/V processor to "no center" and try a 4.1. This can have excellent results depending on listening distances and many factors I don't want to get in to ...but try it...


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks to both. I will now put the Onkyo back on my list to watch for. Regarding towing in the BP10's, I have done that and will use your trick with the string, good idea. But I have no receiver or amp currently, so that's what this is all about---finishing out the system.


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> Tony's right, heat issues do get overblown and are not limited to Onkyo. I think they are really more noticeable on the bigger receivers like my Pioneer Elite SC-05 and the larger Onkyo's because of the larger power supplies that the larger chassis carry. It should definitely not be a reason not to buy an Onkyo.





JBL Fan said:


> I've been told that 70% of the movie soundtrack comes from the center channel and so it's not a speaker you want to skimp on. A full voice like Anthony Hopkins for example may sound anemic if you're center channel can't play low enough. And yes there are several tricks to get around this with the sub and bleeding some information to the left and right towers but a good center channel is a nice thing to have.
> 
> Now that I just said that - try pointing you're towers inward toward your listening position (if you need to- get some string and to make sure they are more or less pointing at you in a straight line)
> 
> Set your A/V processor to "no center" and try a 4.1. This can have excellent results depending on listening distances and many factors I don't want to get in to ...but try it...


with the BP10's, which is the best center channel- the ones with a subwoofer built in or without. The drivers of the CLR2002 is actually larger I believe than the more expensive 2300-if I've got this right.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_Thanks to both. I will now put the Onkyo back on my list to watch for. Regarding towing in the BP10's, I have done that and will use your trick with the string, good idea. But I have no receiver or amp currently, so that's what this is all about---finishing out the system. _

Sorry for not paying attention to the full post....

Draw an imaginary circle (if possble) in the room and put the speakers on that arc and lined up with your string anchored on the couch. It doesn't always work for several reasons but I guess what I'm trying to say is you may not need a center.

Take a peek at what Yamaha has to offer also....I really like the presense channels they offer, it presents a huge soundstage with it's dialog lift. Some may feel it muttles things but I liked to fool around with it...


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> _Thanks to both. I will now put the Onkyo back on my list to watch for. Regarding towing in the BP10's, I have done that and will use your trick with the string, good idea. But I have no receiver or amp currently, so that's what this is all about---finishing out the system. _
> 
> Sorry for not paying attention to the full post....
> 
> ...


Your feedback is really helpful. Thanks to you and all.


----------

